# Öffentliche / private Seen im Bereich Straßburg



## ironwood (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Forum-Mitglieder,

nachdem ich dieses Jahr schon mehrmals am Rhein (französische Seite) mit der Carte de peche unterwegs war, würde ich jetzt gerne in einem See angeln. Ich kann zwar in google maps mehrere kleine Seen im Raum Straßburg sehen, allerdings habe ich bisher keine Informationen zu den Angelkarten gefunden. 
Habt ihr diesbezüglich irgendwelche Tipps oder gibt es irgendwo im Internet eine Übersicht der Privatseen mit Preisen, Verkaufstellen etc.?


Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## mok (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Öffentliche / private Seen im Bereich Straßburg*

salut,
wenn du die carte de pêche hast, warum möchtest du dann an Privatseen angeln?
Für die privaten Gewässer gibt es keine allgemeinen Preislisten, jeder Besitzer entscheidet das selbst und oft werden Preise auch kurzfristig geändert, je nach Sympathie oder Aussehen...
mit deiner carte de pêche kannst du u.a. hier angeln:
- Plan d'eau de la Hardt (Lac Achard)
- Plan d'eau de Plobsheim (unbedingt no-kill-Bereiche beachten=hohe Geldstrafen und/oder Gefängnis)
mehr infos? - pn


----------



## ironwood (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Öffentliche / private Seen im Bereich Straßburg*

Danke für die Tipps,

mit Plobsheim ist wahrscheinlich diese Stelle gemeint

http://peche67.fr/telechargement/carte_plobsheim.pdf

Man muss also an der Stelle mit dem Pfeil die Firsche wieder aussetzen? Für Lac Achard gilt das Gleiche, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Wasserqualität in Elsass aus? Gibt es Gewässer, wo man den Fisch auch fangen UND essen darf?


----------



## mok (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Öffentliche / private Seen im Bereich Straßburg*



ironwood schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Wasserqualität in Elsass aus? Gibt es Gewässer, wo man den Fisch auch fangen UND essen darf?




die Gewässer sind alle schwer belastet.es gibt von der Préfècture67 einen Erlass, der genau vorsieht, wieviel du max.essen solltest und welchen Fisch.

http://www.peche67.fr/telechargement/rappel_conso_poisson_plobsheim.pdf

|krank:#h


----------

